# What is your single best tip to spice up marital coitus?



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

What is your *single *best tip to spice up marital coitus?

:smthumbup:


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just have desire for each other, everything else will just flow


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Single one? Quit WORRYING so danged much! Kills sex.
> 
> I've read so much from women who can't let loose and have a screaming org*sm because they are worried how they look, smell, taste, sound, embarrassed about this, embarrassed about that, what's jiggling, not ladylike, ect, ect.
> That quip about how the brain is the biggest sex organ is sooo true.
> ...


Good advice.

I was simply going to say INITIATE. Get things started.

But its very similar to Lady's answer. Don't just sit there - wondering why its not happening...just DO IT!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

WILLING to try.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Stop calling it Coitus for one.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Never say no.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Get out of the bedroom.


----------



## Broncos Fan (Mar 1, 2012)

For us it was when I stopped being so afraid to try new things, became open to my wife's interests in bed. Maybe that's not one thing, but really I guess it comes down to having an open attitude.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Use your imagination. Think of yourself as a sexual being.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Coitus??? Am I watching Big Bang Theory?:rofl:

I know that it is not one thing but be willing to try new positions, places, techniques, toys, etc.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

The word "coitus" makes me think of 4th grade when we had the birds and the bees talk. My parents had to sign the permission slip so I could hear the talk. I remember the boy sitting next to me saying that the uterus and fallopian tubes looked like a moose's head.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Many women enjoy a hot cup of Cunnilingus with their Coitus...something to consider when sexting...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Sex on public transportation.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Make sex war.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Just one??? I've got a billion of 'em. Try reading a sex guide or a romance novel every now and then for inspiration. Don't learn from porn.

My all time favorite had to be giving cunniligus with her standing in front of a full length mirror and making her watch:smthumbup:. I would sit down indian style with my legs outside her feet licking up and grip her butt to support. Watch out because she's likely to fall when she reaches orgasm.

Other fun things to try..... 

-hold her arms back doing it doggy.
-open or close her legs to make her tighter or looser.
-rub a knuckle on her @$$ when giving cunnilingus.
-lick your thumb and rub her clit when she rides you.
-pick her up every now and again and have her hold on tight and grind you while you walk around the room. You can also put her against a wall.
-anything like a pullup bar or stair case she can hold on too standig up
-try treach her g spot with your tongue. 69 or face riding works better.
-leave her socks on and she'l get there quicker.
-if you spank her butt cheeks from the bottom edge up and in you can cause her to tighten for a sec or two. If you spank from the top you can topple her balance.
-use a clitoral vibrator during sex or bjs. You can use an internal egg but don't go deep or your bang the egg against her cervix.
-if you cause her cervix pain by going too deep or she just needs to come to relax her ovaries, do it doggy with her leaning way down.
-pillows help a lot with misionary positions and lying rear entry.
-use a belt, shirt, or bed sheet to pul her closer when doing it doggy.
-if she's into swallowing, right before you ejaculate have her push you to the back of her mouth near her tonsils. Then she will need a chaser like drink or a mint.
-cough drops make bjs more exciting.
-use a piece of syran wrap and stretch it over her. Humn on it like there's no tomorrow.
-when she's getting close start licking and kissing on her neck right under the ear and suck on her ear lobes. Try to remove her earings with your teeth.
-try to pull her panties down with your teeth and just your teeth
-pinch her big toes and lightly grab her feet from where the feet join the ankle. Slightly more pressure on the outsides.
-gummy life savors han be stretched into edible C-rings
-sugar free coolwhip, all the fun and less chances for yeast infections.
-scoop your hands under her butt kneeling in front and pull her into you
-take a cold shower after sex to decrease uncomfortable inflammation
-run your bathroom sing half fool of warm water and have her sit in it. Stand on a stool and enter her. Works best if you have a swivel faucet.
-every once in a while whisper in her ear she's doing good or that it feels great.
-pull her hair and bite her neck.
-watcing you lick and suck her nipples is more erotic to her than the feeling.
-have "ladies night" once a week where all you do is give her a massage and lick her.
-play with her nipples the whole time you 69
-when driving it home from standing and her on the bed wear shoes or you'll slip and have to keep stepping forwards.
-rub along the small of her back with your thumbs on each side of her spine when she's bent over. 
-finger her with your middle and ring finger in a come here motion while rubbing up and dow on her clit with your palm as fast as possible. It should be pretty fast and have a lot of suction sounds.
-those yellow kitchen gloves have pleasurable bumps for finger grip.
-vitamin B 6 helps you get ready for round 2 faster. Try a 5hr energy shot a few hours before sex.

That's all the good stuff can think of for now:scratchhead:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

CLucas976 said:


> Make sex war.


You are really frightening me today!!!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> Coitus??? Am I watching Big Bang Theory?:rofl:


I was wondering the same thing :rofl:

Two words: We Vibe.


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

lick her vagina from bottom to top...enter her...lick from bottom to top....ente her.....repeat until you both cum....


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

confusedinlife said:


> lick her vagina from bottom to top...enter her...lick from bottom to top....ente her.....repeat until you both cum....


You are either incredibly talented and flexible - or you left out a step.

1. lick
2. enter
*3. "exit"???*
4. Lick
5. repeat...

If I could was able to lick her while I was inside of her then that would mean...a whole lot of things...


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

confusedinlife said:


> lick her vagina from bottom to top...enter her...lick from bottom to top....ente her.....repeat until you both cum....


neh...being licked like that always makes me more angry than anything.

you have to lick the appropriate spots, otherwise we just feel like a popsicle.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

What is Coitus?


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

CLucas976 said:


> neh...being licked like that always makes me more angry than anything.
> 
> you have to lick the appropriate spots, otherwise we just feel like a popsicle.


well with me doing the licking you would be a hot popsicles and your clit would be aching....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> You are either incredibly talented and flexible - or you left out a step.
> 
> 1. lick
> 2. enter
> ...


Ok...yes..don't forget to exit..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> What is Coitus?


You don't watch big bang theory do you?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> You don't watch big bang theory do you?


Nope...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Nope...


You should. Awesomest show ever.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

confusedinlife said:


> well with me doing the licking you would be a hot popsicles and your clit would be aching....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yeah, that right there states other wise.

second tip, 

don't be over confident.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Best tip: Don't refer to it as coitus.


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> This is a scene from the porno, 'Gumby Gets It On' :rofl:


Works like a charm....just be gentle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

CLucas976 said:


> yeah, that right there states other wise.
> 
> second tip,
> 
> don't be over confident.


confident...but willing to listen as i lick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Look out for her golden troll gloves!


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> Look out for her golden troll gloves!


?????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Kiss them like you love them f*c* them like you hate them!!!!!


----------



## SoCalHubby (Jan 7, 2012)

Sharing fantasies can be hot.
Guys: your wife's fantasies are your best friends, even if they feel threatening on some level.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> The word "coitus" makes me think of 4th grade when we had the birds and the bees talk. My parents had to sign the permission slip so I could hear the talk. I remember the boy sitting next to me saying that the uterus and fallopian tubes looked like a moose's head.


I always thought of it as looking like the Texas Longhorns emblem ... but I don't like to think like that because I want to have fond thoughts of the uterus and fallopian tubes ...


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

SoCalHubby said:


> Sharing fantasies can be hot.
> Guys: your wife's fantasies are your best friends, even if they feel threatening on some level.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Get comfortable with the idea that people fantasize about things that they don't want to happen in the real world. WOW! What fun that can lead to!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Make it fun!


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Make it fun!


Before I came here, I didn't know there was any other way. Now, I recognize just how very BLESSED I am that I never knew there was any other way .


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Go slow, take your time and enjoy the sensations. Pay lots of attention to her clitoris once she is warmed-up and ready!


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

Draw the alphabet with your toungue or finger on her lady bits. Oh, and just start over if you forget where you were, she won't notice!


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> lady bits. Are those as tasty in the morning as AlphaBits?


LFFA, you have just changed breakfast for me, forever!


And for the record, yes they are, but the milk always leaves a wet spot!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Lick the popsicle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Tongue ring
I thought I killed her with orgasms, but then she gasped for air:smthumbup:


----------

